# need ID on tool part



## Karda (Aug 1, 2020)

this is a different kind of ID. I just finished restoring and old Stanley bit brace and I am wondering what wood was used for the wood parts, here is a poic of the crank handle thanks


----------



## phinds (Aug 1, 2020)

Be better if the pic was in focus


----------



## Pete from MN (Aug 1, 2020)

Karda said:


> this is a different kind of ID. I just finished restoring and old Stanley bit brace and I am wondering what wood was used for the wood parts, here is a poic of the crank handle thanks
> 
> View attachment 191345


Just a guess. But I would say maple.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 8, 2020)

agree with Paul

beech, both European and American were used on some models. Need a focused picture......


----------



## Karda (Sep 8, 2020)

thanks, can't do better on the picture I have oiled it.


----------



## phinds (Sep 8, 2020)

Karda said:


> thanks, can't do better on the picture I have oiled it.


The problem is NOT that it is oiled, the problem is that the pic is out of focus. If it were just a matter of oiling the metal would not also be out of focus but it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

